

Internet use 'good for the brain' - aaronjerling
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7667610.stm
Good news for all the hackers out there! The more you use the net, the smarter you get, the better you can hack, the better the net becomes, the more you (and others) will use the net, smarter you (and the world) become(s).
======
aaronjerling
well, this applies as you get older at least. At least you will not be a
senile hacker and start coding web 0.0 sites :p

